# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Компания «Белтелеком» внедрила антифродовую систему

## ByFly

Компания Белтелеком, являясь крупнейшим оператором телекоммуникационных услуг в Беларуси, осуществляет ежедневный мониторинг состояния безопасности сетей связи с целью *защиты своих абонентов от мошенничества*. Белтелеком предупреждает: если при поступлении звонков из-за границы отображается незнакомый белорусский номер или вообще отсутствует информация о входящем звонке, а качество соединения &ndash;  неудовлетворительное, абонент сталкивается  с незаконной терминацией телефонного голосового трафика.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

